

Benchmark of Regex Libraries - chmike
http://lh3lh3.users.sourceforge.net/reb.shtml

======
mfukar
I was not able to reproduce the results 100%. I'm not talking about the actual
numbers, of course, but the relative order. I did not observe the difference
between perl and python implementations to the extent Mr.Li reports; however
python was still significantly slower than perl.

As for hailing RE2 as the ultimate "winner", I'd like to point out that all
recursive backtracking implementations are generally slower than DFAs or
Thomson NFAs. So, in essence, he merely makes a comparison of the two kinds of
algorithms.

As for gawk, it'd be very interesting to have some insight on why does it suck
so much. :-)

